# Spielzeit Diablo 2



## Phexcaer (9. Juni 2008)

Servus !

Ich spiel derzeit wieder verstärkt Diablo2 + Erweiterung.

Habe von meiner WoW Zeit her noch Blasc drauf und habe nun 2 Probleme zwecks Spielzeit erfassung festgestellt.

1. Wenn ich das Spiel per Erweiterung starte habe ich keine Spielzeiterfassung

2. Diablo 2 pur wenn ich starte beginnt das BLASC-Symbol zwar zu blinken aber sobald ich ich im Diablo 2 Hauptmenü bin bricht es ab und sendet meine Spielzeit im Hintergrund ab obwohl ich ja gerade erst begonnen hab zu spielen. Genauer gesagt bricht Blasc kurz nach start Diablo 2 die ERfassung ab.

Ist zwar nicht so wichtig wollts aber mal hier unter Fehler eintragen. Da sonst alle Spiele eigentlich sehr gut gehen denke ich mal das es nicht an meinem PC liegt wenn doch bin ich für alle Kritik offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße aus Niederbayern

Phexcaer


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2008)

Wird LoD in ein separates Verzeichnis installiert oder direkt in das D2-Hauptverzeichnis gepackt und gestartet?


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Juni 2008)

In das selbe Verzeichnis.
Benutzt dann sogar die selbe EXE.


----------



## Basratuc (28. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich weiß, dass dieser Thread schon ein bißchen älter ist, aber ich habe momentan das selbe Problem... Weiß vielleicht nun einer, warum die Spielzeiterfassung von Diablo 2 LoD nicht ordungsgemäß funktioniert?

Gruß BASRATUC


----------

